# Protein



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how much protein a 4#, 7 year old Maltese should have? Thank you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Generally, toy breeds like Maltese do best on moderate protein (no more than 26-27% protein). If you feed canned food, you have to calculate the protein by dry matter basis.

What are you feeding now?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mitzi is small.....I agree no more than 26%. Do you feed wet or dry food?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Agree from all that I have read With the Above Post.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I shoot for between 22-26%. My Lisi is just 4 1/3 pounds & neither of my two do well on anything higher.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok...what foods are in that range? I am feeding Acana Ranchlands and it is 31%.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry to use the same post for my question but I know a lot of people feed grain free food and that has about 30+% generally... Does that mean grain free is not a good diet for our fluffs? Also, is there anyway to theoretically reduce it? Like add veggies or something?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

lots of us feed Fromm...the puppy is 27%, grain free game bird 29%....this is the only food (many of the flavors) that my little BooBoo will eat without me hand feeding him. He loves it dry or when I add hot water to it & let it swell up & cool. Not sure what the non-grain free runs, but Fromm has tons to choose from including cans. I just read here about people ordering from chewy.com and LOVE that site! Free shipping,no tax, much cheaper than me buying it locally and they ship pretty quickly too! You also can set up for recurrent shipping where they will have you on a schedule to ship every 4 or 6 weeks - you can alter the schedule at any time or cancel completely.


----------

